# Ed Roman using 1 of my photobucket pics



## mikernaut (Dec 9, 2010)

hmmmmm So is he gonna start making Jackson Demon forgeries? 



Jackson Demon - Jackson Guitars - Ed Roman Guitars

What should I change the picture too? LOL


----------



## Daggorath (Dec 9, 2010)

Lmao, awesome. Oh the possibilities.


----------



## Evil7 (Dec 9, 2010)

change it to a note to ed.. lol "Im flattered you want to use my picture ed, but you have to pay me.."

Edit or change it to that guitar that looks like a cock and balls!!! YEAH!!!!!


----------



## Randy (Dec 9, 2010)

The Microsoft logo, then e-mail them about trademark violation and let their lawyers handle it.


----------



## DesertBurst (Dec 9, 2010)

shit. the one on the bottom is from Drum city guitar land
Drum City Guitarland


----------



## Evil7 (Dec 9, 2010)

Randy said:


> The Microsoft logo, then e-mail them about trademark violation and let their lawyers handle it.


 OUCH!


----------



## mikernaut (Dec 9, 2010)

OMG it gets worse look at these -  

Guitars - Abstract Guitars & Basses - Abstract Devil Horn Guitars - Ed Roman Guitar King of Las Vegas


----------



## Razzy (Dec 9, 2010)

Gay porn, duh.


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 9, 2010)

If he's too lazy to even save your picture and upload it from his hardrive, you must make him pay.


----------



## JamesM (Dec 9, 2010)

^^Duh! Isn't it obvious?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 9, 2010)

no brainer... penis pic...


----------



## SirMyghin (Dec 9, 2010)

Yup, it is hotlinked too, have some fun with this.


----------



## DesertBurst (Dec 9, 2010)

Konfyouzd said:


> no brainer... penis pic...



*NSFW -- Penis bass*:
http://audioporncentral.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/08/penisguitar.jpg


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 9, 2010)

or put up a tub girl pic... 

EDIT: ^^^ YES!!! Repped.  Mods, please have mercy on him.


----------



## Evil7 (Dec 9, 2010)

Let us know when the deed is done! lol Talk about someone hacking themselfs lol


----------



## JamesM (Dec 9, 2010)

^^^*THROBBING BASS!*


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 9, 2010)

The Armada said:


> ^^^*THROBBING BASS!*





Every Ed Roman thread cracks me the hell up...


----------



## Evil7 (Dec 9, 2010)

DesertBurst said:


> Konfyouzd said:
> 
> 
> > no brainer... penis pic...
> ...


 thats not the cock gutiar i was thinking of .. but.. FUCK!! even better!!! lol


----------



## JamesM (Dec 9, 2010)

F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5!


----------



## Customisbetter (Dec 9, 2010)

MAke sure it isn't too inappropriate or photobucket will take it down. They once took down one of my NGD pics that had a pedobear pic in the background.


----------



## signalgrey (Dec 9, 2010)

on the link with Jackson Demons "NO TWO ARE EXACTLY ALIKE"

wow...thats truly a selling point.

"ONE MAY BE POSSIBLY SHITTIER THAN THE ONE BEFORE IT....YOU NEVER KNOW!!"


----------



## Explorer (Dec 9, 2010)

Actually, putting up some picture of Ed Roman with some kind of glistening spooge on his face would be hilarious....

(Someone do a page capture if this happens, and post it here! *laugh*)


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Dec 10, 2010)

The picture I posted in vampiregenocide's visitor messages not too long ago. 

Do we not have spoiler tags? Some people might not want to see this.

http://goodluckwithallthat.files.wordpress.com/2007/08/azis_p161.jpg


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 10, 2010)

Dude totally replace it with porn! Show that ............ whats up.


----------



## leandroab (Dec 10, 2010)

SchecterWhore said:


> The picture I posted in vampiregenocide's visitor messages not too long ago.
> 
> Do we not have spoiler tags? Some people might not want to see this.
> 
> http://goodluckwithallthat.files.wordpress.com/2007/08/azis_p161.jpg




What the FUCK?


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 10, 2010)

Change it to this:


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 10, 2010)

Or this:


----------



## leandroab (Dec 10, 2010)

Jesus christ DO IT ALREADY!!!


----------



## DC23 (Dec 10, 2010)

DO IT! DO IT! This thread is total win! One vote for the Adolf pic lmao. Then he would get flooded with emails!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Dec 10, 2010)

Do it! DO EET NAAAOOO!


----------



## Goatchrist (Dec 10, 2010)

All this suggestions are full of win! Just hurry up!
Take screenshots!


----------



## EcoliUVA (Dec 10, 2010)

Oh wow...

You MUST make this happen. What kinda sleezeball is this guy?...looks like I have a forum search to do...


----------



## Fred the Shred (Dec 10, 2010)

You don't even need to browse the forum: a quick tour of his site, especially his *cough* facts *cough* will demonstrate what a douche, I mean visionary, he is.


----------



## jymellis (Dec 10, 2010)

i bet he browsed photobucket and "left click,saved" your pic.


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 10, 2010)

More like he googled Jackson Demon


----------



## Customisbetter (Dec 10, 2010)

jymellis said:


> i bet he browsed photobucket and "left click,saved" your pic.



Nope i checked his site myself. Hes still hosting the pics from Mikes photobucket.


----------



## Nonservium (Dec 10, 2010)

Oh my shit, this guy's site deserves penis. Get moving!


----------



## Alberto7 (Dec 10, 2010)

This will be extremely EEPPIICC!! Please do it alreadyyyyy, I'm dying here waiting to see something that will crack me the fuck up


----------



## mikernaut (Dec 10, 2010)

Well I made a new pic, renamed it the same and am trying to get it to work, the original photo still shows up. maybe just got to wait abit for it to update. Or maybe I'm just seeing the original stored in my computer's cache or something.


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 10, 2010)

mikernaut said:


> Well I made a new pic, renamed it the same and am trying to get it to work, the original photo still shows up. maybe just got to wait abit for it to update. Or maybe I'm just seeing the original stored in my computer's cache or something.



Stupid question; does the new picture have the exact same URL and file name?


----------



## Razzy (Dec 10, 2010)

I just went to your photobucket.

You got it right, we just need to wait for it to refresh.

Edit: This is going to be fucking epic, oh my God!


----------



## mikernaut (Dec 10, 2010)

yeah the URl and name are the same. Razzy did you see the new pic in my photobucket then? hehehe


----------



## Razzy (Dec 10, 2010)

I saw the thumbnail, but when I clicked on it to go to the bigger version, I still see the Jacksons, that's how I know you got it right, and it just needs to refresh.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Dec 10, 2010)

This is going to be so freakin' epic!


----------



## s_the_fallen (Dec 10, 2010)

Am I the only one hitting refresh 1000 times waiting for the pic?! Pretty funny post man.


----------



## splinter8451 (Dec 10, 2010)

I can't wait to see this. 

Roman's website is an abomination. It is so poorly put together  random ass links to other pages on every single page.


----------



## EcoliUVA (Dec 10, 2010)

I still see the same pic on both his site and your photobucket...something to do with my cookies/cache or something? I is interwebs fail...


----------



## s_the_fallen (Dec 10, 2010)

yessss!!!!!!!! that is one crazy picture!!!!!!!


----------



## splinter8451 (Dec 10, 2010)

That pic is.... amazing. You win the whole internet.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Dec 10, 2010)

> I still see the same pic on both his site and your photobucket...something to do with my cookies/cache or something? I is interwebs fail...



Me too.


----------



## s_the_fallen (Dec 10, 2010)

Print Screens


----------



## splinter8451 (Dec 10, 2010)

Open another browser, the old image is probably still stored in your history/cache/cookies whatever so it isn't loading the new one.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Dec 10, 2010)

O-M-G!.... dude you win the whole entire interwebz for this!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 10, 2010)

HELL YESS


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Dec 10, 2010)

nvm


----------



## Loomer (Dec 10, 2010)

That strange mutant-creature-thingy, what is that?


----------



## TimSE (Dec 10, 2010)

So epic 

now to tub girl or goatse


----------



## TimSE (Dec 10, 2010)

Still the old guitar pic for me. the pic above is intence tho haha


----------



## s_the_fallen (Dec 10, 2010)

Instead of "Where's Waldo?" This is "Where's Gary?"


----------



## OrsusMetal (Dec 10, 2010)

Oh fuck!


----------



## OrsusMetal (Dec 10, 2010)

How long do you think the picture will stay up?


----------



## s_the_fallen (Dec 10, 2010)

I just saw the big boobed ladies shirt! bwahahahahaha


----------



## Evil7 (Dec 10, 2010)

oh wow .... PERFECT! dude..... !!!!!! This is great!!!!!!!


----------



## synrgy (Dec 10, 2010)

Amazing. Now if only we could quickly convince the webmaster @ DCGL to do the same for the other photo..


----------



## JamesM (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## Customisbetter (Dec 10, 2010)

So epic


----------



## FireInside (Dec 10, 2010)

DesertBurst said:


> *NSFW -- Penis bass*:
> http://audioporncentral.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/08/penisguitar.jpg



Yes! This for sure!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## anthonyferguson (Dec 10, 2010)

This truly is the best troll I've ever seen. I was laughing for about 5 minutes non stop.


I am your humble servant.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Dec 10, 2010)

What a stupid douche. I bet it'll take forever for him to notice, I mean how many "fans" could he possibly have that would tell him about it?


----------



## leandroab (Dec 10, 2010)

AHAHAHHAHAHA

FUCKING

WIN!

And to the people that still sees the old image. Delete your internet cache/temp files


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## PyramidSmasher (Dec 10, 2010)

the picture you chose is more HORRIFYING and OFFENSIVE than anything I Couldve ever suggested. You have opened my mind with this image.


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 10, 2010)

I'm pretty sure you have other pics of that guitar. Leave them be and see if he tries to use another one; then hit him again. 

In fact, if it happens again, you should Shop a bunch of URL's to threads that show all of Roman's douchebaggery.


----------



## Rev2010 (Dec 10, 2010)

ZOMG!!!! That pic is fucking hilarious!! Absolute epicness!! 


Rev.


----------



## Loomer (Dec 10, 2010)

It's just that weird, roundheaded thing in the center of the image that's creeping me the fuck out.


----------



## djpharoah (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## Alberto7 (Dec 10, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA  No amount of "HA's" or smileys can express my current state of sheer amusement and laughter. I can be your servant forevermore, my master.


----------



## loktide (Dec 10, 2010)

it doesn't work for me 

i've tried using a new browser as well as my iphone that haven't visited that link, but i just see the original guitar pic.


----------



## Razzy (Dec 10, 2010)

loktide said:


> it doesn't work for me
> 
> i've tried using a new browser as well as my iphone that haven't visited that link, but i just see the original guitar pic.



It works from my phone, but I can't get it on my browser on my PC.

Hopefully Ed can't see it either, so that if someone tells him about it, he'll look, and think they're crazy.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Dec 10, 2010)

BEST.THREAD.EVER!!!!

omg, laughing...hurts....sooo...much


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 10, 2010)

There isn't enough rep on this site to do this justice.


----------



## Razzy (Dec 10, 2010)

Here's a screenshot with the whole image and top banner in one pic.


----------



## mikernaut (Dec 10, 2010)

Holy, you guys gave me lots of rep.  thanks  

I spent the morning trying to find some of the weirdest and most disturbing pics and some classic favs of mine to combine into this "shopmonstrousity"


----------



## Evil7 (Dec 10, 2010)

Awesome!!! i was going to ask you who shoped it up! Nice Chops! 
Im glad you had the vision, creativity, and opertunity to do this and share it with us!


----------



## Explorer (Dec 10, 2010)

I *just* took a look, and wound up spraying a bunch of cola all over this thing I'm working on for our CEO. I'm gonna be here for a few hours getting together a new set, but it was totally fucking worth it!

Oh my god... there is so much wrong with it... I can't even imagine what a potential customer would think about this pic... "Well, there's the guitar, but WTF?!!!!" 

I have to close it up, because having that tab open is making me take a look at it, and that just leads to me laughing until I start to cry... again!

I'm going to be repping every post you made in this thread, Mike, because the idea that the douchebag would see what 

Oh my god... I just looked at the weird walrus creature again... I want to rep you so hard, all night...

Fucking. Epic.


----------



## Loomer (Dec 10, 2010)

mikernaut said:


> Holy, you guys gave me lots of rep.  thanks
> 
> I spent the morning trying to find some of the weirdest and most disturbing pics and some classic favs of mine to combine into this "shopmonstrousity"



You basically took everything wrong with the internet and slapped it together in 1 image. No small feat! 

However, i really need to know the source of the pics of that weird monstrosity being "fed" that girl being covered in milk. That abomination has been haunting my nightmares for years since I first saw it on /b/, and now I need to know what it is so I can face my demons!


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Dec 10, 2010)

For those curious, the creepy guy in the picture is from Charlie White's "Understanding Joshua" series.


----------



## Chris (Dec 10, 2010)

Epic win, sir.


----------



## Loomer (Dec 10, 2010)

xtrustisyoursx said:


> For those curious, the creepy guy in the picture is from Charlie White's "Understanding Joshua" series.




Awesome, thanks. I just looked it up, and that series is actually pretty damn brilliant. You feel pretty sorry for the little guy, when you see the whole series.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 10, 2010)

mikernaut said:


> Holy, you guys gave me lots of rep.  thanks
> 
> I spent the morning trying to find some of the weirdest and most disturbing pics and some classic favs of mine to combine into this "shopmonstrousity"



You earned it! Epic thread just won the internets.


----------



## Soopahmahn (Dec 10, 2010)

Tip of my fucking hat.


----------



## ittoa666 (Dec 10, 2010)

DesertBurst said:


> *NSFW -- Penis bass*:
> http://audioporncentral.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/08/penisguitar.jpg



I'm pretty sure I know the guy that owns that. If it's not, than it's a pretty good fake.

Also, massive rep to mikernaut. 

DOMINATED


----------



## White Cluster (Dec 10, 2010)

Was the original pic also in another thread somewhere,perhaps here or on the Jackson forum and got changed?...Haha


----------



## JunkMan13013 (Dec 10, 2010)

Please never let this thread die 

Youve done a service for all the guitar community


----------



## Skin Coffin (Dec 10, 2010)

ok I don't know how to work with photoshop and stuff, this was done on MS Paint BUT I HAD TO!


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Dec 10, 2010)

Seriously, someone sticky the shit out of this tread!!
This is gonna be legen...wait for it....DARY!
I've never seen this much win on the interwebz 
Please, I wanna show this to my kids one day


----------



## Fred the Shred (Dec 10, 2010)

Hahahahahahaha! Mike wins. Flawless victory.


----------



## Richie666 (Dec 10, 2010)

Hahaha, brilliant! Well done! 

This is the stuff legends are made of


----------



## DaddleCecapitation (Dec 10, 2010)

Ed Roman: "Where's that picture of that Silverburst 7-string Demon? Oh yeah it's in th-WHAT THE FUCK IS THAT!!?!???"


----------



## Dark Aegis (Dec 10, 2010)

you are the man


----------



## JamesM (Dec 10, 2010)

Just checked to see if it was still funny.

Yep. Still funny.


----------



## leonardo7 (Dec 10, 2010)

I cant stop laughing! Thread of the year Mike! Thread of the year!


----------



## DesertBurst (Dec 10, 2010)

it gives me nightmares
weirdest image ever.


----------



## Jeggs (Dec 10, 2010)

hahaha


----------



## ittoa666 (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Dec 10, 2010)

Whats more fucked up is I clicked the link and didn't notice anything was off and I was desperately looking for what was wrong because the image blends in with his site so well


----------



## SirMyghin (Dec 10, 2010)

That is the most win thing I have seen in a while. Still there, almost 9 hours later. 

Considering I have been working on an exam for the last 9 hours (seriously, due tomorrow at 3:30) I needed that.


----------



## BrainArt (Dec 10, 2010)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> Whats more fucked up is I clicked the link and didn't notice anything was off and I was desperately looking for what was wrong because the image blends in with his site so well






Oh man, Mike, this is epic!


----------



## Chickenhawk (Dec 10, 2010)

My name is Chris, and I fucking approve of this shit.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Dec 10, 2010)

I just got home from work and checked the link to see if the image was still there and if it was still funny as hell and.... yep, it's still there, and yep it's still funny as fuck.


----------



## ittoa666 (Dec 10, 2010)

Infinity Complex said:


> My name is Chris, and I fucking approve of this shit.



I see what you did there.


----------



## Explorer (Dec 11, 2010)

I also still find this to be funny. 

This absolutely outweighed any downsides to spraying soda at work, on work.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 11, 2010)

This is so funny, Mike


----------



## Explorer (Dec 11, 2010)

I heartily recommend thanking Mike for this thread. I forgot to do so earlier.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Dec 11, 2010)

Take that Devries!...
I mean Ed Roman, my bad.


----------



## TCOH5246 (Dec 11, 2010)

Yes! Thank you! 

What a great thing to happen to Roman. He deserves it.


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 11, 2010)

HOLY.

FUCKING.

SHIT.

  

Might I suggest you add an "Ed Roman Loves The Cock" caption though?


----------



## Groff (Dec 11, 2010)

Problem, Ed Roman?


----------



## Deadnightshade (Dec 11, 2010)

Guys i think it'll be long till he sees that..Someone email him pretending to be a customer interested in the guitar,stating he stands confused from the picture shown or something


----------



## satanchugs (Dec 11, 2010)

gimmee his email and ill do it now lol


----------



## satanchugs (Dec 11, 2010)

done


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Dec 11, 2010)

Deadnightshade said:


> Guys i think it'll be long till he sees that..Someone email him pretending to be a customer interested in the guitar,stating he stands confused from the picture shown or something


Why do we want him to know? I say let it go for a few days. The more of his "customers" that see it, the better.


----------



## satanchugs (Dec 11, 2010)

SchecterWhore said:


> Why do we want him to know? I say let it go for a few days. The more of his "customers" that see it, the better.



damn sorry lol sent the email before i seen this


----------



## DaveCarter (Dec 11, 2010)

Fucking brilliant!!


----------



## Naren (Dec 11, 2010)

Hahahaha. That... was amazing.


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 11, 2010)

That's amazing  Absolute win!


Should have wrote "ED ROMAN IS A DOUCHE" over it.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Dec 11, 2010)

That is simply incredible. 

Can anyone tell me what the hell is up with that chick with the cream being poured over her and the weird coconut head?


----------



## Cabinet (Dec 11, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> That's amazing  Absolute win!
> 
> 
> Should have wrote "ED ROMAN IS A DOUCHE" over it.



He should use douche canoe instead of douche since it would strike more fear and confusion into hearts of mere mortals


----------



## JunkMan13013 (Dec 11, 2010)

Strange thing is, that picture doesnt look out of place on his site... lol


----------



## Deadnightshade (Dec 11, 2010)

SchecterWhore said:


> Why do we want him to know? I say let it go for a few days. The more of his "customers" that see it, the better.



I doubt Ed Roman customers and intellect are compatible,they just won't understand


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Dec 11, 2010)

aww he took it down


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 11, 2010)

satanchugs said:


> damn sorry lol sent the email before i seen this









Seriously, you don't tell someone they are being trolled. Would you tell someone you are playing a prank on them, while you are playing the prank? 

Well, at least we'll always have the screenshots.


----------



## Evil7 (Dec 11, 2010)

ahhhh fuck the jig is up! lol someone let the cat outa the bag! That was sweeet tho.. Big props.. again....


----------



## tacotiklah (Dec 11, 2010)

This is the epitome of excellence Mike! I'm STILL laughing at this!


----------



## leandroab (Dec 11, 2010)

Phase 2 needs to begin:

Inform people at Drum City Guitar Land


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Dec 11, 2010)

satanchugs said:


> damn sorry lol sent the email before i seen this


Evidently.


----------



## DesertBurst (Dec 11, 2010)

leandroab said:


> Phase 2 needs to begin:
> 
> Inform people at Drum City Guitar Land



I did it a few days ago, but no response.


----------



## JamesM (Dec 11, 2010)

Cheers to whoever ruined it!


----------



## Soopahmahn (Dec 11, 2010)

satanchugs said:


> gimmee his email and ill do it now lol





satanchugs said:


> done





satanchugs said:


> damn sorry lol sent the email before i seen this


----------



## Randy (Dec 11, 2010)

satanchugs said:


> damn sorry lol sent the email before i seen this



Wow dude. Way to let the air out of this one.


----------

